
California: Senate Bill 106 shows how Bay Area housing crisis was created - DrScump
http://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Marin-bill-SB106-shows-how-housing-crisis-was-11243458.php
======
DrScump
SB106 (Marc Levin, D-Marin) would exempt all of Marin County from Bay Area
new-housing density standards, according to this editorial.

Full legislation text:

[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB106)

